# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  لطفا کرمانشاهی ها جواب بدن(این معلم ها قابل قبول هستن؟)

## khParya

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز خب راستش من سوال درباره معلم هایی داشتم که اسمشون رو پایین می نویسم کسانی که باهاشون کلاس داشتن به خصوص کسانی که سراج پسران درس میخواندن میتونن نظرشون رو درباره این معلم ها بگن؟تمامی این معلم ها الان در سراج دختران از امسال قراره تدریس کنن و خواستم بدونم که ارزشش رو داره که مدرسم رو عوض کنم یا نه؟
 فیزیک:آقای محبی
زیست:آقای جلیلیان(ایشون که کلا اسمشون بین بچه های تجربی در رفته)
عربی :آقای ایمانی فر
ریاضی:آقای حیدری
شیمی:آقای مهراندیش
ادبیات:آقای ناصری
زمین:خانم باقری
زبان:آقای خورشیدی
دینی:خانم گلکان
لطفا جواب بدید چون باید سریع تصمیم بگیرم که ثبت نام بکنم یا نه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## khParya

دوستان کسی پاسخگو نیست؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز خب راستش من سوال درباره معلم هایی داشتم که اسمشون رو پایین می نویسم کسانی که باهاشون کلاس داشتن به خصوص کسانی که سراج پسران درس میخواندن میتونن نظرشون رو درباره این معلم ها بگن؟تمامی این معلم ها الان در سراج دختران از امسال قراره تدریس کنن و خواستم بدونم که ارزشش رو داره که مدرسم رو عوض کنم یا نه؟
>  فیزیک:آقای محبی
> زیست:آقای جلیلیان(ایشون که کلا اسمشون بین بچه های تجربی در رفته)
> عربی :آقای ایمانی فر
> ریاضی:آقای حیدری
> شیمی:آقای مهراندیش
> ادبیات:آقای ناصری
> زمین:خانم باقری
> زبان:آقای خورشیدی
> ...


زیست شناسی که جلیلیان  که مشخصه جای حرف زدن نداره عربی و زبان وادبیات معلم های خیلی خوبی هستن بقیه رو نمی شناسم

----------


## eskalis

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز خب راستش من سوال درباره معلم هایی داشتم که اسمشون رو پایین می نویسم کسانی که باهاشون کلاس داشتن به خصوص کسانی که سراج پسران درس میخواندن میتونن نظرشون رو درباره این معلم ها بگن؟تمامی این معلم ها الان در سراج دختران از امسال قراره تدریس کنن و خواستم بدونم که ارزشش رو داره که مدرسم رو عوض کنم یا نه؟
>  فیزیک:آقای محبی
> زیست:آقای جلیلیان(ایشون که کلا اسمشون بین بچه های تجربی در رفته)
> عربی :آقای ایمانی فر
> ریاضی:آقای حیدری
> شیمی:آقای مهراندیش
> ادبیات:آقای ناصری
> زمین:خانم باقری
> زبان:آقای خورشیدی
> ...


زیست رمضانی هم خوبه...

ریاضی عسلی خوبه ..

عربی هم همونی که یک چشم نداره اسمو فامیلشو فراموش کردم

----------


## iamshakh

این جز جلیلیانش دیگه کسی نمی ارزید که ادم بخاد مدرسشو عوض کنه.پیش که  زمین شناسی نداره راستی!!

----------


## MeisteR

زیست ک معلومه همونطور ک خودتم گفتی اسمش د رفته

شیمی پایبست خوبه

ریاضی من دوتا حیدری میشناسم
اسم کوچیکش کیه؟

----------


## khParya

متاسفانه اسم کوچکش نمیدونم و یادم رفت که بپرسم

----------


## khParya

> این جز جلیلیانش دیگه کسی نمی ارزید که ادم بخاد مدرسشو عوض کنه.پیش که  زمین شناسی نداره راستی!!


والا من سال سومم نه چهارم

----------


## عباس.

سلام . ببخشید اقای Adame pooch ،شما کلاس اقای عسلی رو رفتید ؟ کسی که توی کنکور ریاضی رو40 درصد زده کلاس اقای عسلی بدردش میخوره ، اخه نمیدونم چطور درس میده فقط شنیدم میگن سطحمون باید متوسط روبه بالا باشه؟ 
کرمانشاه زندگی می کنم.

----------


## iran7770

اقای خورشیدی سطح تدریسشون عالیه و اگه همزمان با برنامش پیش بری به سطح خیلی خوبی میرسی
فقط این نکته رو توجه داشته باش که خیلی سخت گیره و باید بیشتر از حد معمول زبان کار کنی و وقت بذاری(تا حدودیم بستگی به سطح زبان دانش اموزای کلاسم داره)
موفق باشی.

----------


## عباس.

هرکسی میدونه لطفا به سوال من هم جواب بده ؟ممنون.
کلاس اقای عسلی رو رفتید ؟ کسی که توی کنکور ریاضی رو40 درصد زده کلاس اقای عسلی بدردش میخوره ، اخه نمیدونم چطور درس میده فقط شنیدم میگن سطحمون باید متوسط روبه بالا باشه؟ 
کرمانشاه زندگی می کنم.

----------


## amh777

شیمی مهراندیش؟وات؟مدرسه ی ما درس میده آش دهن سوزی نیست
بخوای کلاس شیمی بری بهترین دبیر فرزادتبار تو کرمانشاه
ریاضی بهروز حیدری دبیر خیلی خوبیه ولی بدرد کنکور نمیخوره،سروش مویینی برو یا پیام کریمی نیا(نرفتم سر کلاس کریمی نیا ولی تعریفشو شنیدم)
فیزیک:یا رحمت محمودی برو یا رجبی
ناصری هم تعریفشو خیلی شنیدم مدرسه ما درویشی هم درس میده که واقعا خیلی خوبه

----------


## broslee

> هرکسی میدونه لطفا به سوال من هم جواب بده ؟ممنون.
> کلاس اقای عسلی رو رفتید ؟ کسی که توی کنکور ریاضی رو40 درصد زده کلاس اقای عسلی بدردش میخوره ، اخه نمیدونم چطور درس میده فقط شنیدم میگن سطحمون باید متوسط روبه بالا باشه؟ 
> کرمانشاه زندگی می کنم.


عسلی میگن خیلی سخت میگیره و خیلی سطح بالا درس میده.با اون نگیری بهتره

----------


## Mariyana

سلام فیزیک زنگنه هم خوبه با شیمی اسکندریان ببخشید بی ربطه ولی لطفا جواب بدید کسی اینجا دانشجوی دانشگاه رازی هست؟یا کسی میشناسید که دانشجوی اونجا باشه یه سری سوال داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## عباس.

سلام . کسی میدونه آقای جلیلیان برای گروه مهر کلاس میگیره؟
کلاس عادی یا نیمه خصوصی فرقی نداره فقط گروه مهر باشه کسی تا حالا با ایشون گروه مهر کلاس گرفته ؟

----------


## عباس.

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## El Nino

آقای عسلی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAHRA.NASERI

سلام مشاور خوب تو کرمانشاه کسی میشناسه 

با  اجازه استارتر  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## عباس.

سلام . آقای خورشیدی توی کدوم آموزشگا ه ها درس میده؟ برای مهر گروه کجا میگیره؟ کسی شمارشو داره بهم بده؟

----------


## روژبین

کلاس ریاضی آقای حسامی فر رو کسی رفته ؟ 
آیا راضی بودید ؟ خوب درس میده یا نه؟

----------

